# SKXA35 Help in locating please!!!



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Hi Guys,

I need your help. I was reading a friends watch magazine which had an article on Seiko. In the article was a picture of a SKX007 style auto watch but with a yellow dial, black bezel and the USA style square indices on a rubber strap. Now I just have to have one!

A quick web search seems to point to a model number of SKXA35 but I have been unable to find somewhere that will ship to the UK.

Does anyone know where I can source one of these from? Roy, if you can get one I'll bite your arm off right now!!!

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Sorry Roy,

Just thought that anyone posting a direct link probably isn't allowed, if anyone has any helpful info is it OK for them to PM me?

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll ask my supplier on Monday,


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes I can obtain this model, it would take about two weeks and cost approx Â£145 on rubber strap.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Fan-bloody-tantic!!!!

Roy, you're the man!

Order winging it's way to you now........

Many Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Paul,


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

NICE!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Yes that is nice. But I think the hands would look better outlined in black. I bet the yellow minute chapter ring would look good on a standard black dialled SKX007.

Just a thought.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Arrived today, I only could obtain two so I have one for Paul and one for sale.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Are the hands and indices outlined in black or is it the way the photo is taken?

Nice watch

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No Paul they are not black.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Can't wait till Saturday when this beasty lands!!!

Cheers Roy.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Your welcome but you may need some shades on as it is *Bright*.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

So no chance of hiding this purchase from the missus then??

Time to make the bed up in the spare room then........


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> So no chance of hiding this purchase from the missus then??


Nope,


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Wardy - I got the other one - fantastic - great lead!

Thanks


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

No problem. I was just glad Roy managed to find it!


----------

